# Enco 110-1351 is running!



## CoDef911 (Jul 21, 2021)

It's finally up and running!! No thanks to my infinite knowledge of contactors, relays, and control wiring. So, I did want any normal person would do, and tore out everything and started over!!
I had a couple 3 phase motors laying here. So, I ordered another VFD and did it my way!
Installed new(ish) 3 phase Westinghouse 1750 rpm motor. Installed new VFD. Installed E-stop, power button, jog switch, and 3 position barrel switch. I deleted the apron switch, and set the X1, X2, X4 and X5 lines to what I found works. Now, I can run forward or reverse with the switch. Jog function works, and the power button lights up. Stop doesn't work as intended, but ill fix that once we finish the shop building.
As for now, IT WORKS!!! It took me 3 hours to turn a rectangle piece of aluminum into a rod. Isn't pretty, isn't perfect, but I have a workable machine to learn with!!
I'm willing to renegotiate the contactors down the road, but I'm just thrilled to have a working machine.
During a cleanup, I found a couple aluminum pegboard sections that conveniently fit behind the splash guard. So, I mounted them up to hold some tools. Nothing is finished, still a work in progress. But the ability to flip a switch and get moving is a load off my mind.
Here's a couple shots of the machine and my first turning. Don't laugh, I already have...


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 22, 2021)

Great job!  It looks as though you accomplished a lot.


----------

